# Teriyaki Chicken - Japanese



## neef (Feb 23, 2006)

Does anyone here have a "Teriyaki Experience" In their Mall?

Because Im like addicted to the chicken teriyaki they make. Ive tried doing everything, and i cant even make the dam rice taste like theres. 

I would like to know how to make it.. Along with the vegies that are like been sprouts/brocoli and the rice. 

Thanks


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Have to let your pallet guide you. Or you can ask them for the recipe. They may give it to you. You know the ingredients experiment with it. Be hard to duplicate it with out the recipe.My advice would be try and ask them for it. Just what I would do..


----------



## sambehnam (Aug 22, 2005)

You can also try to write "Gourmet Magazine" or "Bon Appetit Magazine" and ask them if they can get the recipe for you. They have a RSVP section that features recipes from restaurants!

Good luck.

Sam


----------



## michael chang (Apr 11, 2006)

this is a quick and easy teriyaki sauce
1 cup of soy sauce
1 cup of suger
1 cup of mirin (it's japanese sweet cooking wine, you can find that in a asia supermarket)
put everything together and heat up a little bit, than use a little corn starch mix with water and put in the sauce to make it thick.
and it's done. it's good with chicken,beef,or seafood.
hope this can help you, good luck.

to making the rice,
got to have a rice cooker ... 1 rice:1water
wash the rice a little bit before cooking ... give about 40 minutes to your rice, and it' ready to go.


----------



## steve a (Mar 13, 2006)

A different variation to the teriyaki recipe:

Soy sauce
pineapple juice
honey
mirin or dry sherry

Heat until slightly syrupy. It will thicken a bit as it cools. This recipe is great in that it holds well on the food. You can also use this before (basting) OR after (dipping) cooking your primary product.

Ciao,


----------



## cdub1012 (May 9, 2006)

For the vegetable part...you can saute some chopped cabbage along with some bean sprouts and thinly sliced carrots. Its a family favorite in our house. Just season it with salt and pepper and a touch of soy sauce and to sweeten it up a bit, a dash of sugar. Its quick, easy and it tastes great!


----------



## chipotle (Jul 12, 2006)

chx stock
veal stock
soy sauce
brown/suger
put everything together and heat up a little bit, } :chef: cook to good thick sauces


----------

